# Solved: I get this : "Windows Setup reqiures 7340"...



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm trying to install Win98 on a 1999 Sony Vaio laptop, model PCG-430, with a new blank Hard Drive.
I went to the E: drive (which is the temporary location of the CD-Drive) and typed in "setup".
This appeared on the screen:
"Please wait while setup initializes.
Scanning systen registry...
*Windows Setup requires 7340"
*
What does that mean?
I can't switch to any other drive since there is no drive prompt present.
After I power off the laptop and restart it, the same text appears. I can't do anything, including entering the BIOS!
*HELP Please!* 
I need to get this laptop running asap for a project.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it a fixed cd-rom drive or is it a swappable bay module, like you would swap out for a floppy bay drive?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Boot with a startup/boot floppy and run these commands from the prompt:

format c: (Enter)
sys c: (Enter)

and then run *setup*.

Zee


----------



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

DorianVonRichter said:


> Is it a fixed cd-rom drive or is it a swappable bay module, like you would swap out for a floppy bay drive?


It has BOTH drives. Both are removable.



Blue Zee said:


> Boot with a startup/boot floppy and run these commands from the prompt:
> 
> format c: (Enter)
> sys c: (Enter)
> ...


This "*7340"* message appears when I turn the laptop on and I can't get to any prompt, no matter what keys I push!! Grrr...
(I have the startup/boot floppy for Win98 in the drive also, but the drive doesn't engage.)
This happened after I did the format and typed in "setup". I forgot to enter "sys c:"


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you saying you don't even get the Sony logo when you turn it on, but immediately get the error message?
If you get the Sony logo, press F2 while it is displayed, that should get you into the BIOS.

If that doesn't work, try holding down a key, say the ESC key for example, then power on the laptop. It may give you a keyboard error with an option to enter Setup/BIOS.
Once in the BIOS, set the floppy as the first boot device. You may need to reset the BIOS to factory defaults

If that doesn't work, remove the hard drive and see if you can boot to the floppy and/or get into the BIOS.

Is there a different model number on the bottom of the laptop? PCG-430 doesn't seem to be correct, they list PCG-431L and PCG-432L, but have no info, or PCG-SR27 or PCG-SR33 as suggested model numbers.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello Outcaste. I just did a Yahoo search for "Sony Vaio PCG-430" and the 430 is listed as a power adapter.


----------



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

TheOutcaste said:


> Are you saying you don't even get the Sony logo when you turn it on, but immediately get the error message?
> If you get the Sony logo, press F2 while it is displayed, that should get you into the BIOS.
> 
> If that doesn't work, try holding down a key, say the ESC key for example, then power on the laptop. It may give you a keyboard error with an option to enter Setup/BIOS.
> ...


Oops--my error. The model # is: *PCG-F430*.

I get no SONY logo, now that I attempted to format the drive. I'll try your other suggestions tomorrow. (I share the same power adapter on my main laptop at work with this unit.The battery is dead.)

I fear that I'll have to open the case again and remove the HD as the only alternative.
I'll post with results after I try the above. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

hello johnorun. What version of 98 are you trying? Only ( SE in Windows 98) is listed. Supported Windows are 98SE, 2000, Me, and XP. 7340 may be a required part of SE version.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi have you first used FDISK.
With the boot disk in the drive first type.
FDISK.
Remove>then create partition.
Reboot with the disk still in the drive then type.
FORMAT.


----------



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

hrlow2 said:


> hello johnorun. What version of 98 are you trying? Only ( SE in Windows 98) is listed. Supported Windows are 98SE, 2000, Me, and XP. 7340 may be a required part of SE version.


I'm trying to install 98SE.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Have been asking around about this on other sites. 
Got an explaination as to why, but no definite "How to Fix".
According to some of the gurus from MS forums, the message refers to the amount of space needed on a drive to be able to load the OS and occurs when there is not enough space on a drive to do it. Since no other drive was specified, it is reading your boot disk which is not big enough.

Not clear in your posts, but have you tried starting without the disk in the drive? 
If the disk is a CD stuck in the drive, for those who don't know how, there is usually a small hole on the front of an optical drive where you can push in a thin stiff wire (paperclip) to manually open the drive.


----------



## johnorun (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey--
Thanks to all of you for the advice! 
*It's FIXED!*
I removed the Hard Drive and started up the power with the boot disk in drive A: 
I figured out the steps after I finally got the C: prompt....:up:

Every time I have needed tech help, I've always found the solution here! 
Cheers to all!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad to hear it's working, and You're Welcome!

If your issue has been resolved you (and ONLY you) can mark this thread Solved by using the Mark Solved button at the Top Left of this thread (above the first post) 










Jerry


----------

